# Hi, update on my polish hen that had some of her nails coming off



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

and one bending the other way. I started her on Dettol antiseptic mix and then Vaseline smoothed all over the feet and legs of her. She is great now. Her legs and feet are nice and smooth and clean. That nail that was going the other way has dropped off and the feet are looking good now. I had a look at the other chooks and they are fine. All nice and smooth and clean. And she is not limping anymore. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're welcome. If I remember right this was done without a pic of her feet to know for certain that's what you would be dealing with.

If we have chickens, we have mites in one form or another. 

Is this girl older? Scaly leg mites seem to really like attacking the older birds.

And thanks for the update.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

Hi, she is only about 5 years old. Is that old for a polish girl?
I did put the photos somewhere on here, but cannot find them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You did and I forgot, here it is: Hi there from Kaitaia, New Zealand.

No, not really. My old guy that kept getting them was more like 8 years old when they became an issue. I'd get him cleared up and a few months later have to do him again.


----------



## kiwilass (8 mo ago)

My 11 year old Silkie Missy, has nice clean legs and feet. She still lays about 6 eggs a year. Just as well we buy eggs to eat eh. The polish girls lay, but not at the moment. They have just finished molting. Maybe they stop over winter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not shabby at all. All of my girls, the Silkies and Hamburgs quit laying totally by the time they were 8/9 years old. 

If you find mites on the silkie, use ivermectin. Talk about the easiest least messy way to deal with them.


----------

